# Department of Education, Science and Training (DEST) provides national leadership and works in collaboration with the States and Territories, industry, other agencies and the community



## Minga

The Department of Education, Science and Training (DEST) provides national leadership and works in collaboration with the States and Territories, industry, other agencies and the community in support of the Government’s objectives

Tengo mis dudas con departamentos que existen en otros paises como oficinas estatales... States and Territory... por ejemplo...

Espero sugerencias/comentarios
Gracias
Minga


----------



## América

Minga said:


> The Department of Education, Science and Training (DEST) provides national leadership and works in collaboration with the States and Territories, industry, other agencies and the community in support of the Government’s objectives
> 
> Tengo mis dudas con departamentos que existen en otros paises como oficinas estatales... States and Territory... por ejemplo...
> 
> Espero sugerencias/comentarios
> Gracias
> Minga


Aquí en Bolivia, Territorio sería todo el país, que está dividido en departamentos, los departamentos están divididos en provincias, las provincias en cantones, luego tienes la ciudad.

Por ejemplo, yo nací en la ciudad de La Paz, provincia Murillo.

También tienes localidades y distritos


----------



## Peter P

Te sugiero que veas states y territories según la división política de tu país. Hay países en los cuales states es provincia, estado y territories  es distrito, municipio.  

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Patrizia Zador

¡Hola!

En España tenemos variedad, aunque el país o estado está divido en Comunidades Autónomas (más o menos lo que viene a ser un estado norteamericano, salvando las distancias...). Las Comunidades Autónomas se dividen en provincias.

La variedad está dentro de las provincias, porque hay algunas que se dividen en regiones, otras en comarcas, otras en cuadrillas... Y en el País Vasco a las provincias también se les llama Territorios Históricos.

Quizá sería mejor tener en cuenta únicamente el país al que pertenece el DEST, es decir poner "estados" y "territorios". Pero seguro que alguien te da una opción mejor.

Un saludo

Patrizia


----------



## Minga

Ciudades y departamentos sería aqui entonces 
No Estados y departamentos... Estado tenemos uno y es la administración general, pero si States son como en USA, serían estados o ciudades... y deaprtamentos ... Están de acuerdo?


----------



## jalibusa

El original se refiere a Australia que tiene en su mapa político Estados y Territorios, tal como hace una punta de años Alaska no era "Estado" sino "Territorio"; aunque me parece que Alaska no está en Australia....


----------



## jalibusa

Ponele "colabora con los gobiernos Departamentales y Territoriales..." si queres conservar el original o si no, con sabor local: "colabora con las Intendencias..."
No comemos mas zucca desde que vimos la pelcula aquella de Roberto Benigni


----------



## Minga

ok perfecto!!!!
me da gracia porque el comentario de la zucca es de otra pregunta!!! pero igual vale, por lo menos para mi que soy la unica aqui que entiende qué quiere decir... La pelicula es La vitta e bella???
GRACIAS X LO DE LAS INTENDENCIAS, clarísimo Jalib... aahhmmmmeeed... ommmm


----------



## jalibusa

"Una noche en la tierra" hacía de taxista en Roma y cosas inconfesables con una zucca y una pécora


----------



## Minga

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjajajajajajaja 
no la vi !!!!  olvidate de la zucca, mangia i tortelli di melanzzane e mozzarella!!!


----------

